# Lightweight curtain track in cab



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

My van was delivered with no curtains in the cab - three interior insulated stick-on covers were supplied for use in their stead.

I have sold the interior panels and bought an exterior cover instead.

I now wish to fit a neat curtain track around the cab to carry simple to draw curtains so that i can have some privacy at any time without having the hassle of using cumbersome interior blinds.

Can anyone advise me on the best kind of track to use and where I may purchase it?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Try Rainbow Conversions


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Most caravan/motorhome accessory shops will have the channelled type curtain rail with a choice of hooks that either hang below or to the side of it. It comes in various lengths and is fairly bendy to accommodate the curves of a vehicle.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Cronke - I live in St Neots and the nearest decent motorhome/caravan dealer/shop is far far away.

This area is a real motorhome desert.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.poles-2go.co.uk

http://www.curtainpolesemporium.co.uk/acatalog/Tracks.html


----------



## 118446 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi

I'm probably too late with this info for you but here it is anyway.

You can fix 'Silent Gliss' to the ceiling of your cab. It is however very difficult to bend in a horizontal plane. You have to be pretty good in the diy department and take a lot of care but it can be done - I have just done it to my Limousin.

Mark where you want the bend, keep the bend as large a radius as possible. You must then cut the horizontal flange side piece in a series of cuts about 20mm apart without cutting into the track itself. Then wedge in a piece of hardboard into the track to prevent it from closing and VERY carefully, and only a little bit at a time, bend the track between your hands (you can use a vice to assist this). If you bend too much at this stage the cut will tear into the track and damage the whole thing.

To fix in the cab, you can find where the metal parts are by pressing and tapping, then drill through track, head lining and into the INNER metal skin of the cab. Use thin self tapping screws to secure. If you can get access behind the head lining you can slip in a strip of wood in order to screw into.

Hope this helps - I expect you've on by now though!

Regards

Bob


----------

